# New WCA BLD Regulation



## Tyson (Dec 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-knauMa9IA

All BLD competitors must wear these glasses.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 14, 2009)

I want those.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2009)

I've been advocating that since this video.

Nice job, Bernett!


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 14, 2009)

Here I was thinking the new reg might be related to cubies with indentations, but this is a much better revision.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Goggles


----------



## Carson (Dec 14, 2009)

Are those available in 7x7?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol! I love the way the crowd uses only like U moves to scramble it too.

Everyone was also like OMG OMG OOOOMMMMGGGG DO A D TURN DAMMIT!


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

just some doubts
1. what's the "standard" for the glasses?
2. when will this regulation begin to use? coz few people own glasses like this i think, we'll need time to find and buy them


----------



## Stefan (Dec 14, 2009)

r_517 said:


> 2. when will this regulation begin to use? coz few people own glasses like this i think, we'll need time to find and buy them


Check out the WCA forum, there it says "effective immediately" and that was this morning.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > 2. when will this regulation begin to use? coz few people own glasses like this i think, we'll need time to find and buy them
> ...



oh that sux. so the three competitions in Dec 19,20 will be the first competitions. so what if the competitors dont know this. not everyone comes here everyday


----------



## hawkmp4 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sure the WCA delegates for those competitions are well aware of this.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

hawkmp4 said:


> I'm sure the WCA delegates for those competitions are well aware of this.



i mean if there are more than 20 competitors in BLD (Beijing Open on Dec 20) and only WCA Delegate knows that, even if he brought one or two to the competition, what about others? even they do know this new regulation, it's still hard for them to find and buy a pair of glasses like this within 4 days. So as a result, 20 competitors using 1 or 2 pairs of glasses, one by one? 

ps: 


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=550


in this thread it said that the regulation for 2009 competitions are FINAL. so i think the new regulation should at least begin in 2010.


----------



## Dirk BerGuRK (Dec 14, 2009)

r_517 said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the WCA delegates for those competitions are well aware of this.
> ...



No, this new rule supercedes that one. The new regulation has taken effect this morning as posted earlier.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dirk BerGuRK said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



i didn't find any thread about the new regulation on WCA forum. anyone can post it for me?


----------



## Carson (Dec 14, 2009)

r_517 said:


> Dirk BerGuRK said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...


:fp


----------



## riffz (Dec 14, 2009)

r_517 said:


> Dirk BerGuRK said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



And here I was thinking you knew they were joking...


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2009)

Carson said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Dirk BerGuRK said:
> ...



I think this is the biggest facepalm moment I've experienced on these forums...

So here goes...

:fp :fp :fp


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## Toad (Dec 14, 2009)

Have you realised now...?


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Have you realised now...?



since Stephen's reply i wanna find if there are others


----------



## Parity (Dec 14, 2009)

Why doesn't youtube work?
The videos just show a black screen,


----------



## PEZenfuego (Dec 14, 2009)

Haha.

I'm pretty sure one of the scramblers did a U5. If someone threw my cube like that; I would go ape****.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 14, 2009)

Parity said:


> Why doesn't youtube work?
> The videos just show a black screen,



clear your internet temporary file and then reboot your computer


----------



## Parity (Dec 14, 2009)

r_517 said:


> Parity said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't youtube work?
> ...



I have been trying to do that I go to tools clear recent history and do that and it still dont work,


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 14, 2009)

^I'm pretty sure he wasn't referring to your history.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 15, 2009)

I would totally take up blind if it meant I got to wear those.


----------



## The3point14 (Dec 16, 2009)

r_517 said:


> Dirk BerGuRK said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



I didn't think it was a joke either, don't worry.

I didn't watch the video until after I read this thread and now I'm glad it was a joke, but it wasn't even a good one.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Dec 16, 2009)

The3point14 said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > Dirk BerGuRK said:
> ...



I hate it when I don't get the jokes until someone points it out.


----------

